# Intercoolers plz



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

hey ppl im turboing my 94 altima and i need to know where i can get a really big intercooler from.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

pretty much anywhere... And if your only requirements for an intercooler are "that it needs to be really big", you need to do a little more research as there is much more to an intercooler than its size! Whatever you buy, make sure it is a bar and plate design, and not tube and fin... For the most part there really isn't a such thing as too much intercooler, however if a smaller unit can do the job - you are just adding weight with the larger unit. Places like forge, hks, greddy, spearco, etc make great intercoolers...but if you are on a budget the xspower intercoolers are alright(commonly found on ebay, from the seller/company ssautochrome).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I'm wondering why you need a "really big" intercooler.

I'm making nearly 400whp on my turbo 350z, and my intercooler isn't "really big". I think you need to tell us your power goals, what you're using, and then we can better tell you what size you're looking for.

using an IC that is too large will actually cost you power.


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

because i seen this guy who had a bluebird sss-r and he had a really nice intercooler and i had though it would look nice for my setup. also i figured if it was bigger with a good pattern setup the cooler the air would be


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ye figured wrong.

time for you to start researching and learning about forced induction before spending the money on something that will undoubtedly make you lose power.


----------

